# My immigration options ?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I wonder if someone could give a brief summary of my options for possible immigration...
I have dual UK-Italian citizenships. Early 50s. English as foreign language teacher. Modest savings from apartment sale.
What, if any, residence visas could be available to me?
Thanks


----------

